# Not your typical Suburban



## marshall sl (3 Feb 2005)

Have a gander at this Puppy!!! :fifty:

http://mediaserver.nauticom.net/www-ibistek-com/AUSA.wmv

Takes few secs to buffer.


----------



## Big Bad John (3 Feb 2005)

Nice toy.  I can just see it in some Middle Eastern rulers motorcade, right behind the old Gage Cadillac Commandos.  lol


----------



## gunner56 (3 Feb 2005)

Look's like a lot more fun than the forklift I'm driving at work right now!


----------



## qjdb (7 Feb 2005)

that's one way to get rid of those 'old man with a hat'  cars that go slow in the fast lane.



Q

<sarcasm on> After reading that thread about the USMC LtGen, I have realized that this comment may have been deemed 'unprofessional' <sarcasm off>   Strike that comment  :


----------



## Da_man (8 Feb 2005)

i'll take 4


----------



## Bomber (10 Feb 2005)

So this is a 50 mounted on the Silverado chassis?  Hmmm, The Army just bought a 1000 Milverado's, can anyone else see the new DFSV for the CF?


----------



## purple peguin (10 Feb 2005)

riding shotgun hehehe   :threat: deffinent traffic buster. But i think it would set you back a few dollars?


----------



## Big Foot (10 Feb 2005)

think i can afford that on an RMC cadet's salary?


----------



## purple peguin (11 Feb 2005)

I think you have to work a few more years at summer camp.   :'(


----------



## Da_man (11 Feb 2005)

hes an officer cadet, not a cadet cadet


----------



## purple peguin (11 Feb 2005)

Oh sorry, my bad read it to quickly i thought it said rsm.


----------



## Big Foot (11 Feb 2005)

I'm hurt, I really am. lol :dontpanic:


----------



## Hedgehog18 (17 May 2005)

dam thats nice take that on to pimp my ride haha


----------



## rcr (17 May 2005)

I was looking for a Suburban to assist me in my summer contract work, but.. I could always pick one of these up.  That would require a bit of a change in my supplementary profession. ;D  (Anyone got a 95-97 Suburban 1500 Loaded for sale?)


----------



## karl28 (17 May 2005)

Man oh man if I had one of those my neighbours would never park in my parking spot again LOL    Just kidn


----------



## Hedgehog18 (17 May 2005)

i think i have discoved a flaw in makeing this for the public ..Road rage takes a whole new meaning ...
lol


----------



## Slim (17 May 2005)

I'd like to send a coupe of those to Iraq and try them out on ambush busting with the AQ insurgents! 

One round would cut the head off an insurgent nicely...And probably allott less painfully than their way of doing it!

It would be a heck of a shock though wouldn't it! F*** I hope someone videotapes that when it happens!

Sucks to be them!

Slim


----------



## Colin Parkinson (25 May 2005)

Meanwhile the Cdn army after years of research and 100,000 of dollars decides that the new Milcots can not have a pintle mount for an MG.


----------



## CBH99 (25 May 2005)

LOL.

ColinP's post has to be the funniest, because its true...    :-[


----------



## Tebo (23 Jul 2005)

Joking aside, other than some sort of bizzare convoy ghost escort, every application for this vehicle that comes to my mind involves sinister intent.  Ethically, I wonder how proud the designer will be once his creation tags his first US soldier or mows down a police raid.  To sketch such things in the margin of a notebook in heavy traffic is hilarious.  To bring the monstrosity to life seems negligent.


----------



## pappy (24 Jul 2005)

there was a place back east that was doing a mod on the 'burb about 8-10 years back, bullet resistant glass, hard and soft armor built in all around upgraded suspension, run-flats, etc.....  Best part is they tossed the V-8 and stuffed in a nice supercharged V-10 Marine Deisel.  That sucker armor and all out performed many sports cars in top end, acelleration and of course price tag as well.   

A few years back a couple of them (not the above) "black 'burbs" from one of the alpha-bit Goverment Agentcies stopped off from a shooting-course at a local hotel and they woke up in the morning and someone and busted the rear windows and snatched the weapons boxes....  :-[ I can only imigine they had a lil explaining to do.... wonder were they're next duty station was.....


----------

